# Music to Download n bump to



## Guest (Oct 8, 2002)

Some Nyce sh*t to bump to Made by yours truley Bass hits hard as a muthaf*cka to!!!!


----------



## shane (Jul 10, 2002)

You composed it, or you're lookin' for bumpin' stuff? If you composed stuff, I'd like to hear it!


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2002)

*Sorry my link didnt go threw*

Heres a link and if you cant get it from this
click my WWW at the bottom
http://www.mp3.com/Solo.45
Some hip hop "Flava For Ya Ears"


----------



## Psch91 (May 18, 2002)

Power Supply is a good Bass CD, and so is any Bass Mechanik CD.


----------

